# Java moss dead??



## Ljk09 (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought some java miss not too long ago, and now it's brown. SUPER BROWN. Looks like dead brown! I've heard it's hard to kill moss but it's so dead looking. Not too long ago my tank managed to get to about 90 degrees on accident. I was testing out a heater. Could it have killed my moss? Do I just need to start over? I would post pictures but I'm on my iPhone. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

Its hard to kill, but not unkillable. If after a 5-7 day in reasonable water conditions and light, and you aren't seeing little green tips anywhere I would say its dead. 

I have killed some before with a heater mishap as well. The water was hotter than 90 degrees though (off of thermometer which went to 90)


----------



## Ljk09 (Aug 23, 2012)

It's been brown for about 1-2 weeks. So safe to say its dead?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I super glued some java moss to a small piece of driftwood about 2 months ago. I left it whilst answering the phone and had totally forgot that id done it. 2 weeks later i stumbled across it, my GF had thrown it in a bucket in the basement. It was brown , crispy and dead ! Or so i thought..... I decided to toss it in a tank and i figured if it didnt show signs of growth by the time the wood waterlogged then id take it off. Well 3 weeks later the tips had tiny green patches, its been 5 weeks now and almost all the brown has gone. Just give it time and it may just surprise you.


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

brown is dead  black is dormant.... >.>


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

stevenjohn21 said:


> I super glued some java moss to a small piece of driftwood about 2 months ago. I left it whilst answering the phone and had totally forgot that id done it. 2 weeks later i stumbled across it, my GF had thrown it in a bucket in the basement. It was brown , crispy and dead ! Or so i thought..... I decided to toss it in a tank and i figured if it didnt show signs of growth by the time the wood waterlogged then id take it off. Well 3 weeks later the tips had tiny green patches, its been 5 weeks now and almost all the brown has gone. Just give it time and it may just surprise you.


+1 on this, even crispy brown dry moss can come back, I've seen it happen, I pesonally wouldn't wait that long though.


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

Probably dead. But I will not rule out the possibility of a miraculous recovery.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

StrungOut said:


> +1 on this, even crispy brown dry moss can come back, I've seen it happen, I pesonally wouldn't wait that long though.


That's right. My moss which I left dry and crispy for 1 week did recover. same too with riccia


----------



## Ljk09 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well that's good to know. I don't really want to take all my decor out and scrape off the moss just yet.


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

What nutrients is a moss lacking when it goes brown like that, generally speaking?


----------



## ree123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Would the question be what is it lacking, --- or, --- what does it have to much of ?

I want to know as well.

Mine has died back lately too.


----------

